# Covid 19 Financial Assistance



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone else catch Ubers very specific choice of words. 

Maybe any college educated folks? 

Financial Assistance is the nice way of saying loans. 

I bet they will want to charge interest on that. 

Just saying. Don't expect it to be without strings.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Anyone else catch Ubers very specific choice of words.
> 
> Maybe any college educated folks?
> 
> ...


Everything Uber offers comes at a price most live to regret.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They will be extra careful when it comes to CV. Bad publicity. 😉


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

I was wrong. 
On reading what they published on this it won't be a loan and we won't be expected to pay it back over time. 

Could this literally be the first time Uber has done something remotely correctly. 

And, yes, I get they did this due to bad press avoidance.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

What make me upset is the people for Uber are not protected no gig workers are. This must change. AB5 says we are employees in California is the state going to give us unemployment benefits?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mole said:


> What make me upset is the people for Uber are not protected no gig workers are. This must change. AB5 says we are employees in California is the state going to give us unemployment benefits?


No benefits. State of CA only recognizes gig work IF taxes have been paid. Stop because you don't want to drive anymore....still no benefits because you self terminated.

This was back in 2016. Dunno what they're doing now but it probably hasn't gotten better. AB5 isn't the answer.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

IR12 said:


> No benefits. State of CA only recognizes gig work IF taxes have been paid. Stop because you don't want to drive anymore....still no benefits because you self terminated.
> 
> This was back in 2016. Dunno what they're doing now but it probably hasn't gotten better. AB5 isn't the answer.


AB5 is a good start but I agree it is not the real answer. I'm thinking when everyone files for bankruptcy and use the fact that they have no government financial support to rely on the credit card companies and finance companies will lose millions and then maybe lobby for a solution.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

How's Uber going to pay anything if they don't turn a profit?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Uber has a bigger problem. If people under a $65k yearly income get stimulus checks up to $6000, as one politician suggested, Uber drivers will quit.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> If people under a $65k yearly income get stimulus checks up to $6000, as one politician suggested, Uber drivers will quit.


Oh please, pay me $6,000??? Wheres my check?!?!?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Oh please, pay me $6,000??? Wheres my check?!?!?


In some politicians offshore bank account.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Stop because you don't want to drive anymore....still no benefits because you self terminated.


There are provisions for unemployment in the case where the workplace has become intolerable, also probably the fact that Uber is only sending 1 ping per hour if you're lucky as a driver then they've functionally fired you because you can't as a full time driver earn enough to survive.

I'm not speaking to you when I say the following. I am not interested in arguing whether or not Uber was ever intended to be full time employment because it clearly was, and anyone who believes otherwise is wrong.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

I would be very happy if Uber decided to offer loans right now, At least I would actually get approved


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I was wrong.
> On reading what they published on this it won't be a loan and we won't be expected to pay it back over time.
> 
> Could this literally be the first time Uber has done something remotely correctly.
> ...


 the problem is you can't find a doctor to sign the paperwork


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> the problem is you can't find a doctor to sign the paperwork


Well, that just isn't true and if you read the threads on here you would have seen the one where the driver was able to easily get such a document from his doctor.

Now, personally, I hope all of you get those documents and I, for one, will continue to drive until the government shuts us down. 
I enjoy being out and about and will shut down the instant I think I Might be sick...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Well, that just isn't true and if you read the threads on here you would have seen the one where the driver was able to easily get such a document from his doctor.
> 
> Now, personally, I hope all of you get those documents and I, for one, will continue to drive until the government shuts us down.
> I enjoy being out and about and will shut down the instant I think I Might be sick...


Well you are in Florida. I hear Prescriptions, whether it's for Coronavirus diagnosis or for Narcotics, is pretty easy to get it down there. Doctors are more relaxed apparently&#129335;&#127996;

I know two drivers here who can't find a doctor who will sign the paperwork for them to get paid. One of them was called by the state and by Uber. so Uber is fully aware the state self isolated him.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Beleive it or not,

taxi drivers are worse off right now.

They reduced our taxi rentals but I’m still very skeptical I’d be able to cover it at all, let alone make any m

I haven’t tried since Disney shut down and I don’t know if I’m going to bother trying this week. I’m thinking next week I’ll try.

Honestly I’m really considering giving food delivery a shot for a while.


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Well you are in Florida. I hear Prescriptions, whether it's for Coronavirus diagnosis or for Narcotics, is pretty easy to get it down there. Doctors are more relaxed apparently&#129335;&#127996;
> 
> I know two drivers here who can't find a doctor who will sign the paperwork for them to get paid. One of them was called by the state and by Uber. so Uber is fully aware the state self isolated him.


If u or is aware, they do not have to submit paper work, it'll already be done


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Oh please, pay me $6,000??? Wheres my check?!?!?


You KNOW you will just go put and buy an Uber XL van !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Beleive it or not,
> 
> taxi drivers are worse off right now.
> 
> ...


Pizza is doing Well.

Now that Resturants Must close dining rooms
You can " Side Hustle" a Deal with a few resturants.

Or use Uber . . .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

IR12 said:


> No benefits. State of CA only recognizes gig work IF taxes have been paid. Stop because you don't want to drive anymore....still no benefits because you self terminated.
> 
> This was back in 2016. Dunno what they're doing now but it probably hasn't gotten better. AB5 isn't the answer.


If a job cuts your hours back for any reason, employees are able to file for partial or full unemployment.

Unemployment insurance is paid NOT by the employee but by the employer.

In California because of AB 5, drivers are considered employess.

There is a movement under way to have drivers recieve unemployment insurance.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> I was wrong.
> On reading what they published on this it won't be a loan and we won't be expected to pay it back over time.
> 
> Could this literally be the first time Uber has done something remotely correctly.
> ...


Hell no.... You haven't seen them pay anyone a damn thing yet.... This was nothing more than a PR stunt..

Uber does nothing positive that doesn't benefit them first and foremost... Please don't let the BS cloud fool you...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Hell no.... You haven't seen them pay anyone a damn thing yet.... This was nothing more than a PR stunt..
> 
> Uber does nothing positive that doesn't benefit them first and foremost... Please don't let the BS cloud fool you...
> 
> View attachment 433023


The ONLY reason Uber set up this fund is so THEY can control who gets the money.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

observer said:


> The ONLY reason Uber set up this fund is so THEY can control who gets the money.


Which will end up being nobody because they will find loopholes as to why they didn't qualify... Ohh you didn't drive 6 days a week ... Ummm we can't help you... sorry


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Which will end up being nobody because they will find loopholes as to why they didn't qualify... Ohh you didn't drive 6 days a week ... Ummm we can't help you... sorry


Exactly.

Not only that but its "up to" 14 days. Regular disability would have paid longer.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Tismi said:


> If u or is aware, they do not have to submit paper work, it'll already be done


Yeah if you test positive. First you have to get in to a doctor to get the test ordered, second there have to be test available to test you, 3rd then you have to test positive. Anything outside of an actual positive test the state runs or direct contact with someone who tested positive, the state is not going to be contacting Uber. So for example, one week ago the health department advised anyone who had been up in the mountains in the previous 7 days to self quarantine. Those drivers how to download a form and go get it filled out by a medical professional and submit it in order to get compensated. in some cases People who are sick can't get tested because there are no tests available. based on the patient's history, doctors are treating it like it is Coronavirus and ordering quarantine. these need that form filled out


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah if you test positive. First you have to get in to a doctor to get the test ordered, second there have to be test available to test you, 3rd then you have to test positive. Anything outside of an actual positive test the state runs or direct contact with someone who tested positive, the state is not going to be contacting Uber. So for example, one week ago the health department advised anyone who had been up in the mountains in the previous 7 days to self quarantine. Those drivers how to download a form and go get it filled out by a medical professional and submit it in order to get compensated. in some cases People who are sick can't get tested because there are no tests available. based on the patient's history, doctors are treating it like it is Coronavirus and ordering quarantine. these need that form filled out


Yes yes but if someone else like a pack tested positive for it babe Uber will contact you and you don't have to submit anything they will automatically give that to you



Tismi said:


> Yes yes but if someone else like a pack tested positive for it babe Uber will contact you and you don't have to submit anything they will automatically give that to you


Pax not pack


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

June132017 said:


> How's Uber going to pay anything if they don't turn a profit?


They've got about $10 Billion in the bank.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> They've got about $10 Billion in the bank.


A bit over 4 billion... They announced the other day. That's why the stock jumped so hi.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> A bit over 4 billion... They announced the other day. That's why the stock jumped so hi.


Hmm. Someone posted $10 billion. I'll have to double check it.

Okay. Here it is. $10 Billion.

https://markets.businessinsider.com...oronavirus-cash-eats-growth-2020-3-1029013965


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Hmm. Someone posted $10 billion. I'll have to double check it.
> 
> Okay. Here it is. $10 Billion.
> 
> https://markets.businessinsider.com...oronavirus-cash-eats-growth-2020-3-1029013965


I stand corrected, thank you for checking my work &#128521;


----------

